# Removing printer driver



## jfh (Nov 5, 2004)

I have been trying (unsuccessfully) to get my HP deskjet 920c printer to run on my new Win XP computer (several fruitless sessions with HP support),and I am now to the point where I want to remove all traces of the 920c and its drivers from my computer and either start afresh to install it or just get another printer. So -- my immediate problem is the removal of the 920 driver. I have gone to Control Panel - Printers and Faxes - clicked on File, clicked on "Server Properties" - clicked the Drivers tab, and there under "Installed printer drivers" the 920c is listed (twice). When I click on "Remove", I get a window entitled "Printer Server Properties" which contains this message:
"Unable to remove hpdeskjet 920c, Intel, Windows 2000 or XP driver. The specified printer driver is currently in use" . Of course, the printer is NOT in use - in fact I have disconnected the printer from the computer. I have also gone to the "Printer and Faxes" window and tried to delete the 920c icon there, and, though it says "deleting", it does not delete. I have, of course gone to "Add/Remove Programs" in Control Panel and removed hp 920c there. Any suggestions appreciated. JFH


----------



## Bman74 (Mar 2, 2005)

hi jfh,
Try booting into safe mode, you should be able to remove stuff in there.

Restart the computer and tap the F8 button, before the windows screen, and it will bring you to the boot menu where you can enter safe mode.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

You may find this site of some use http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums/inkjet/13561


----------



## jfh (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the website telecom69 - but this exchange from there does not leave me with much optimism:
e: HP Deskjet pblms by Gary (1/9/04 3:35 PM) reply	+ / -	
I have a HP 890C deskJet printer for several years now. I just got a new computer with windows XP. My printer will not work right. It just picks up the paper from the tray continuously and won't stop.It won't print.
I think I need the correct driver downloaded.
Can you help me? HP didn't



Re: HP Deskjet pblms by Bert (1/9/04 4:28 PM) reply	+ / -	
You need to resolve the issues between XP and your printer. The driver is built into XP, therefore HP does not and will not supply a supplimentary driver for their older printers. Sorry, but HP is the only game in town when it comes to a possible source and they are not interested. Don't give up on your DJ 890, it's a good machine.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Jfh:

Your HP DeskJet 920C printer should work with the Windows-based drivers that comes with Windows XP. There's no need to install the software for it, unless you want to take advantage of the added functions.

Do a "search" for:

*HPZ*.*

HPF*.**

and delete the list of files that appear. These are files that are associated with the printer.


----------



## jfh (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks, flavallee. I was able to delete many of the hpz. and hpf. files, but unfortunately,many of them will not delete - write-protected or something.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Hmmmm. I never had that happen.  

I'll pass to someone else.


----------

